# Pleased to come home and find cat



## Peregrine Falcon (27 December 2015)

We had Pusskins at the end of Aug and hadn't left her before.  Went away to my parents for xmas and came home today and she was happily curled up on her cushion.  Was concerned that she maybe unsettled but she's fine.


----------



## chillipup (28 December 2015)

Sleep well PF


----------

